# pictures of my new shrimps!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd share the pics (with permission from breeder) of the shrimps I am getting soon. My plan is to breed them and maybe down the road have some for sale.

I have wanted these for a long time, hope you like them too


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

very nice good luck with them,

What is the first one called?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

drooooling.....


----------

